# avtec tv



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi as anyone got the new 19inch avtec tv and noticed the volume when playing dvd.s its not loud at all ? ive tried different dvd,s not copys tude


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi tude

I think mine is still the new one - it was 9 months ago, model W193D.

The volume on ours is rubbish on all inputs, DVD, scart, AV etc - we have an external HD/DVD recorder and the volume from that (through the telly) is exactly the same as from the inbuilt DVD player. The volume slide is graduated between 1 and 100 but runs out of puff at about the 25 mark from where there is no noticeable increase in sound. 

It looks like we have similar problems, but, luckily, being an American rig, we have a surround sound system built in, so we can hear it above the fan heater!

Regards, Roger


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Ours is about 3 months old. Just the same - not much volume change if any.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I've got the same with my 15" - I use headphones where possible


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

For tv viewing I find my avtex 15" volume is plenty between 8-10, and seems to make little difference after the 10 figure.For films, I find I have to whack it up to something like 70 or 80.All in all not a problem to us.  

Just like to add that they are great tv`s though, with great after care attatched. 8) 

steve


----------

